# Need URGENT help with transport



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay well Askim is staying with my fiancee while I am in the UK looking after my Mother right now. And Askim was MEANT to be flying to florida to stay with my fiancees mother while I tie things up here, and he has had to go away with the navy last moment.
Well the navy has YET AGAIN screwed us over, this is the third time we have attempted to fly him and the navy will NOT let my guy out of work to get him to the airport, so his only hope is ground transport.

Is there any way to get him from Virginia Beach, to port st lucie florida on the ground? We have FULL health check certificates now done three times to fly, his cage is ready, everything except my guy. 

I am so furious that the navy have done this to us again, we have tried complaining and had no luck....Any suggestions?

Unless anyone is in virginia beach and can possibly get him to the airport at 12:30 on monday, we literally have no hope!


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

I realise this may be in the wrong forum but I know a lot of rescue groups with transport read this. We are happy to pay towards transport, but we are seriously stuck!


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm in Norfolk and am available. Heck, I'd even take care of him for you while you are away. Just PM me or email at [email protected].


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay it seems to be all getting sorted, thanks to anyone that looked in on this topic anyway!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (NonesuchandNadu @ Mar 6 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740276


> I'm in Norfolk and am available. Heck, I'd even take care of him for you while you are away. Just PM me or email at [email protected].[/B]


what a sweetheart you are!


I can contact my sis in Bowie MD if this doesn't work out. she's got connections all up and down the eastern seaboard. I'll keep a watch on this thread.


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I am just so furious at the Navy, we have had to put him in the puppy hotel twice, at $200 a time because they made him miss Askims flight, even when he has asked for time off. And the navy will not re imburse us at all, and we had to pay for the missed flights... And then we had to rope in friends to give us a helping hand...It all went crazy. 
Last time he ws meant to take me to the airport as I dont drive in the USA, and they had my fiancee in for 48 hours so I had to get a taxi, didnt even get to say goodbye properly...


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like Askim is going to be spending some time with us in Norfolk!


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

QUOTE (NonesuchandNadu @ Mar 6 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740302


> Looks like Askim is going to be spending some time with us in Norfolk![/B]


I am so thankfull for your help! I was crying when I found out, its so good of you . And if you need someone to dog sit in april/may I will be there!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Mar 6 2009, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740303


> QUOTE (NonesuchandNadu @ Mar 6 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740302





> Looks like Askim is going to be spending some time with us in Norfolk![/B]


I am so thankfull for your help! I was crying when I found out, its so good of you . And if you need someone to dog sit in april/may I will be there!
[/B][/QUOTE]


:grouphug: Hugs to both of you.

Kayteuk :grouphug: Thank you so much for your finacees service to the Navy. The sacrifices all family members make is so much appreciated :grouphug: 

NonesuchandNadu - THANK YOU :grouphug: for being there and helping out :grouphug: :grouphug: 

You guys are wonderful :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (NonesuchandNadu @ Mar 6 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740302


> Looks like Askim is going to be spending some time with us in Norfolk![/B]



This is just about the nicest thing I have ever heard of! Thank you so much for being so kind. Askim will be safe and sound while his Mom is helping out in the UK!!! :tender: :tender:


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

I think askim will be in heaven for a few months! Thanks so much again! Your such a star!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That is so very sweet of NonesuchandNadu mom to watch your baby while your away helping your mom and your fiance is doing his job. Please thank your fiance for what he does. We have some wonderful people on this forum. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, that is so nice of NonesuchandNadu. What wonderful people we have on this board.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Mar 6 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740312


> Wow, that is so nice of NonesuchandNadu. What wonderful people we have on this board.[/B]


I second that!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh how wonderful this all worked out!! Love the people here!! Always ready to help each other out and help the babies ! 

NonesuchandNadu.. you're so kind to take little Askim..Now Mom and Dad can 'relax' and be assured he is in such good hands!


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Just an update: Askim's dad brought him over for a little while today so we could make sure all the babies would get along. 

Well, Askim is just the cutest little lovebug! I was worried about Bogey (my boy) being territorial. He's a growler and he does this just to "talk" to you, but sometimes it can sound much worse than it actually is. Bogey took to Askim right away (after an initial growl) and followed him all over the yard. I think Bogey liked having another boy around.

Addy (my girl) initially tried to play w/ Askim, but got a little overwhelmed and ended up sitting in Askim's dad's lap much of the time. 

So, we all agreed that the visit went well and Askim will be back tomorrow (Sunday) for his stay w/ us. I, of course, will be in puppy heaven and plan on having lots of puppy piles on the couches at night!


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

NonesuchandNadu, you are truly a blessing! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (NonesuchandNadu @ Mar 8 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741127


> Just an update: Askim's dad brought him over for a little while today so we could make sure all the babies would get along.
> 
> Well, Askim is just the cutest little lovebug! I was worried about Bogey (my boy) being territorial. He's a growler and he does this just to "talk" to you, but sometimes it can sound much worse than it actually is. Bogey took to Askim right away (after an initial growl) and followed him all over the yard. I think Bogey liked having another boy around.
> 
> ...



Awwww that is so precious...and so are you :wub:


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

All I know was, when I saw Askim on webcam when he came home wth his Dad, he was asleep, the entire evening! I think they both went to bed about 6pm!  LOL!
I have a feeling askim will just be sleeping a lot when he goes today, to much excitement for him! Haha!  Puppy pile on!

Thanks so much again for doing this, Askim, Nick and I really appreciate it so much  I believe Nick is dropping a bag of goodies over too for everyone to play with and a tonne of Askim food as hes picky


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I LOVE HAPPY ENDINGS :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

How gracious of you!
What a wonderful ending :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love happy endings! Spoiled Maltese people are the best!


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Askim has arrived at his new home, :wub: . I am gonna miss my fur baby so much!! But he is in such a good place, gosh hes going to be partying all night, crazy child . I really hope he is not to much hassle hun, let me know if he acts up.
I think Nick told you about him liking to hang upside down from random things  thats his new "thing", if you hold him like a baby, he likes to hang his head back and watch TV upside down...Yeah he definitly is my dog :biggrin:.
I hope you enjoy the crazy stuff nick and I packed too!  Lots of love!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm glad everything worked out. When its time to transport I can help in Florida


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow - another great example of the kindness of people on this forum - awesome! :grouphug: :grouphug: all around!


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Just a update, Askim is partying on down . Should have pics for all soon!


----------

